# CPC Exam Help



## flittl (Feb 28, 2012)

Took the CPC exam on 02/18/2012 for the second time and did not pass.  I made a 56 the first time because of running out of time(understood that).  The second time I made a 66.  Thought for sure I had passed.  I had 15 mins to spare.  Do not know what I am doing wrong.  Any adivce?


----------



## JudyW (Feb 28, 2012)

flittl said:


> Took the CPC exam on 02/18/2012 for the second time and did not pass.  I made a 56 the first time because of running out of time(understood that).  The second time I made a 66.  Thought for sure I had passed.  I had 15 mins to spare.  Do not know what I am doing wrong.  Any adivce?



What parts of the exam are you having the most problems with?  Make sure you are studing the guidelines for each section and reading those before picking your answers.  If you wish you can email me and I will be happy to try and help you so you can pass your exam.  DO NOT GIVE UP!!!!


----------

